# mayan cichlid



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd hook that small bait the way I'd do any other... for those that need a primer, here goes...

Under a cork or balloon hook up right in front of the dorsal fin, lightly

Under a cork, but you want the bait to act "crazy", hook up under the throat, not in the gill area. The bait will spiral downward (deadly effective in really shallow areas with structure nearby...)

Free lining away from you, tail hook on top.

Free lining and want the bait to swim down, tail hook underneath.

Setting out baits in a current, lip or nose hook - for really active baits drifting or slow trolling, through the nose or just behind the eyes, through the top (and if really serious in both cases the hook doesn't go into the bait, you'll have sewn an "X" with dental floss to slip the hook under...

All of the above is just the beginning. I try to think about a few different things when bait fishing -- the size of the bait (easy to have a hook too big or too small), the size of the target, water depth, and what if any current present, etc. No matter what hook up you use- be critical of the results. Is the bait doing what you want, are you getting bites ? If not then try something different... and occasionally you may learn something you didn't know... If you get caught doing something foolish you can always say it's an experiment....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My buddies and I used to do this on the regular.
Hook em with a circle hook through the lip.
Tie off an inflated baloon at the depth you want it to swim. 
Usually between 3-5' from the hook.
The tarpon and snook love em.

For tarpon and snook, use a mayan about the size of the palm of your hand.
For peacock bass, go a little smaller.
I also use small tilapia, or jaguar guapotes as well.
But the mayan is usually best. 

But lately we've just been hitting them with the long rods and some feathers. lol


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

Are you using circle hooks? I've never used Cichlids for bait but I use Tilapia. 

How big are the Tarpon? With a hand size bait, you need a 12/0 circle or bigger. Nose hooking gives best hookups but might not get the most bites. 

Snell your circle hooks and do not go through the eye with your leader.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Are you using circle hooks?  I've never used Cichlids for bait but I use Tilapia.
> 
> How big are the Tarpon?  With a hand size bait, you need a 12/0 circle or bigger.  Nose hooking gives best hookups but might not get the most bites.
> 
> Snell your circle hooks and do not go through the eye with your leader.


7/0 circle is more than enough. 
usually use 5/0-7/0.
hook em through the bottom lip and out through the top of the nose. 

I tied up a bait fish fly to look like a small tilapia.
My buddy and I went out to one of the freshwater canals that hold tarpon.
Within minutes he had hooked into a nice tarpon but it broke off his 10lb tippet.


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

got me some 6/0 circle hooks, and i use latex gloves as my balloon lol.


lately i cant catch a mayan smaller than 12 inches even with the smallest piece of bread and hook....i guess thats just how it goes...you want the big fish you catch em small and visa versa :

i plan to go out tomorrow, last night i saw the usual big resident snook but also atleast 4 other smaller ones, and some 15-20lb tarpon just cruising in circles..

im thinking of takin some skrimpss wisj me luck


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Today I used some 3" mayans for some 20-40lb freshwater tarpon. Circle hook will work just fine, through one nose hole, out the other. Im not sure if they live longer through the lips..They didnt last very long at all.lol


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

a 5/0 hook has worked best for me. I like putting the hook underneath, just in front of the tail, or through the upper lip. largemouth bass and peas go crazy for them as well. I also saw a huge jack that was caught with one. lmao.


----------



## shallowfish (Jan 2, 2007)

5/0 is usually what I'll use as well. To catch the smaller mayans, fish the shallower part of the canal banks. They usually hide in the holes and will come out to eat your bread or worm. The larger adults stay in the deeper water.


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

oscars are my favorite, last long too! brim are #2 anything with stripes and some red, u cant go wrong


----------

